# bradley smoke generator



## pike2 (Dec 14, 2012)

decided on getting one but decided alittle to late,   all the lower priced ones are out of stock,  still searching tho.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2012)

Just curious...Why spend over $300 plus the cost of Biscuits when for a 1/10th of that price you can have a AMNPS that gives up to 10 hours of TBS? I guess you looked into it but here is the website anyway...http://www.amazenproducts.com ...JJ


----------



## pike2 (Dec 14, 2012)

oh hail no I'm not paying that much for a new one,   I'm just after the smoke generator,  there's a few places that have them for under $115   there all on back order now,     the AMNPS  is getting pretty trendy now but i looked them over and for now id like something that does alittle more.

on the other hand i might have to get the AMNPS first and get the Bradley smoke generator after Christmas when these places get them back in stock again. 

i guess i have to thank you for reminding of this option tho,   ill do that and get the AMNPS first


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2012)

That sounds like a plan. I am not super familiar with the Bradley but what can it do that the AMNPS can't? Load the AMNPS with Dust and you get near Zero temp increase in you Smoker with Cold Smoking. With Pellets there is only a 10-20*F increase in cabinet temp and with a cheap Mailbox and Dryer Hose mod this temp increase is eliminated as well. Additionally the AMNPS with Pellets can give 10 hours of TBS at ANY Temp up to 325*F. Additionally the Pellets are Significantly cheaper then those Proprietary Pucks. I am not trying to give you a hard time, I want to know more about the Bradley...JJ


----------



## pike2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That sounds like a plan. I am not super familiar with the Bradley but what can it do that the AMNPS can't? Load the AMNPS with Dust and you get near Zero temp increase in you Smoker with Cold Smoking. With Pellets there is only a 10-20*F increase in cabinet temp and with a cheap Mailbox and Dryer Hose mod this temp increase is eliminated as well. Additionally the AMNPS with Pellets can give 10 hours of TBS at ANY Temp up to 325*F. Additionally the Pellets are Significantly cheaper then those Proprietary Pucks. I am not trying to give you a hard time, I want to know more about the Bradley...JJ


i know that you weren't giving me a hard time,     some times i need it tho 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






both are versatile,   what does AMNPS over the bradley,   well  first off the AMNPS web site wont take my credit card so I'm back to square 1 now.

  I'm not shure about this but it looks like when it pushes the puck out into the pan and id like to find this out  but does the puck keep its shape after being pushed out  does it fall apart?

 if it doesn't fall apart youve got lump charcoal  (or puck charcoal)  ready to be used again,  but i could be wrong


----------



## pike2 (Dec 14, 2012)

since AMNPS wont take my credit card who else sells these?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 15, 2012)

Pike, I do know, after some research, that the Pucks only smoke 20 minutes before they get dumped in a bowl of water. They are in fact no where near burned completely. Many people complained that if allowed to burn completely they would smoke 2 to 3X longer. Bradley claims that the smoke flavor is only at it's peak for 20 minutes. Sounds like a BS marketing ploy to sell more Pucks! Have you contacted Todd at A-maze-n? ... (952) 736-7678  I have never met a man that will go out of his way more to make a customer happy. I don't own a piece of the company but Todd has done me solid sooo many times that I can't help but sing the praise's of the AMNPS and his company every chance I get...JJ


----------



## pike2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Pike, I do know, after some research, that the Pucks only smoke 20 minutes before they get dumped in a bowl of water. They are in fact no where near burned completely. Many people complained that if allowed to burn completely they would smoke 2 to 3X longer. Bradley claims that the smoke flavor is only at it's peak for 20 minutes. Sounds like a BS marketing ploy to sell more Pucks! Have you contacted Todd at A-maze-n? ... (952) 736-7678  I have never met a man that will go out of his way more to make a customer happy. I don't own a piece of the company but Todd has done me solid sooo many times that I can't help but sing the praise's of the AMNPS and his company every chance I get...JJ


you hit the nail right on the head,     i was going to bring that up two, most all of the members here lets the wood burn down to ash and they say that's where all the nasty stuff comes out,    so everyone here is doing it wrong then,   its a ploy and out right lie or misleading. we should get the myth busters on that one, 

well thats a plus for the bradley using the pucks twice.   i havent called him but i wish they had an email to send them a question


----------



## thunder lite (Dec 15, 2012)

Instead of email, you could always just PM Todd from one of his posts.

Ron


----------



## pike2 (Dec 15, 2012)

wear are his posts?


----------



## smoking b (Dec 15, 2012)

pike2 said:


> wear are his posts?


Here is one you can use to PM him

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130263/just-added-a-new-7-weston-stuffer-to-my-equipment-herd


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is his Profile...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/34955/tjohnson


----------



## jdmarti1 (Dec 15, 2012)

pike2 said:


> wear are his posts?


Try this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/34955/tjohnson


----------



## pike2 (Dec 15, 2012)

thank ya guys,   didnt know he was a member of this group,  also i found the email addy  on his web site,    [email protected]     its not a clickable link there,    but ya ill do all i can to make it work


----------



## pike2 (Dec 17, 2012)

ive talked to todd and tried a fee different ways but my card still gets declined.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2012)

There is always Money Orders...JJ


----------



## pike2 (Dec 18, 2012)

found one of his dealer links that would take my card today,  BBQ island and they had the  AMNPS in stock  along with a 20lb bag of hickory,  they only have 20lb bags   ill use hickory the most anyway,   this place is good at getting orders out,  made my order they kept me updated on the progress and it shipped today,    tomorrow ill look for other sites that sell wood pellets


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 18, 2012)

I will chime in here because i have 4 Bradley smokers.

Yes each puck will smoke for 20 mins.

Yes there is a a motor that pushes and arm to advance the pucks every 20 mins

Yes when i use pucks they burn to a dark ash with no creosote.

Yes pucks are $20 for 48.

Yes i have used all my AMZNS/PS in my Bradley with great success and no smoking issues.

Yes the spent pucks when pushed into the water will still be round to an extent.

Yes i can smoke longer with my AMZNS/PS than with pucks, cheaper to.

No you dont have to be married to the pucks if you have any AMZNS/PS

Just 1 of my Bradleys smoke circles around the 5 MES-POJ i owned.

Your results may vary

SMOKE ON


----------

